# Ooooooooo Nice!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I was up at the range cleaning out a box of 50 with my Ruger and being a general brass whore. I got to talking with a guy with, I believe it was, a Para Ordinance 45 with a double stack mag. I was done and he showed some interest in my P345 so we swapped guns. I think I'm in love:smt007 This was the first time I have ever shot a 1911 type pistol and I shot a group of about one and three quarters to two inches with most of the mag. I like the feel of it too! He was having alot of trouble getting good groups with it and it was shooting low and to the right for him. I started with a 6 o clock hold on the target and it was shooting to point of aim and slightly right. Nice tight little group!!!! I'm shopping again boys! :drooling:


----------

